# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Slaap- en kalmeringsmiddelen via internet bestellen

## gevaar van internetpillen

Heb je via internet slaap- of kalmeringsmiddelen gekocht of overweeg je dat te doen? *Pas op,* want dit kan echt *gevaarlijk zijn.* Ook als het om kruidenpreparaten gaat. Uit onderzoek van de Inspectie voor de Gezondheidszorg, het RIVM (Rijksinstituut voor Volksgezondheid en Milieu) en de Wereldgezondheidsorganisatie (WHO) blijkt dat het in *62%* van de gevallen gaat om neppillen. Een neppil is *ongecontroleerd*, dus niemand weet wat voor stoffen er in deze middelen zitten. Soms zitten er helemaal geen werkzame stoffen in, vaak verkeerde doseringen en soms zelfs echt gevaarlijke stoffen. Je loopt daardoor *serieuze gezondheidsrisicos*. Meer weten over het gevaar van neppillen? Kijk op http://internetpillen.nl/soorten_int...ren/index.aspx
voor waargebeurde verhalen en meer informatie.

----------


## Agnes574

Merci voor deze nuttige post!!!
Het is idd nooit verstandig via internet medicijnen te kopen.....een arts geeft je het medicijn dat bij je past!!! Als je zomaar wat koopt kan dit idd levensgevaarlijk zijn!!

Agnes

----------


## mmdriessen

Ik koop nooit medicijnen via internet. Het gevaar is te groot dat je nepmedicijnen of nog erger gezondheids of levensgevaarlijke medicijnen krijgt toegezonden.

martien

----------


## Luuss0404

Idd nuttige post!

Ik koop ook nooit medicijnen via internet, ik ga liever naar mijn huisarts of overleg het in de apotheek, daar krijg je goede medicijnen en de dosis wordt op jou afgesteld! Mag dan duurder zijn dan op internet, maar in elk geval betrouwbaar!

----------


## sietske763

ik koop wel eens melatonine via internetapotheek, met recept van arts, dan krijg ik ze vergoed, als het via mijn apotheek gaat moet ik ze betalen....
conclusie voor mij.....alleen internetapotheek, die is wel goed, bijna alijd heb je daar ook recept voor nodig.
die pillenhandel sites zijn idd levens gevaarlijk
maar ik vraag me altijd af(gezien mijn ervaring voor deze psych.)waarom schrijven sommige artsen gewoon geen recepten, het gaat toch om je levenskwaliteit,
bv waarom moet je bijna een week niet slapen door kriebelhoest,
ik denk dan; geef gewoon even wat codeine...dan heb ik gewoon een goede week omdat ik kan slapen.
en als je dus niet slaapt snap ik wel dat je uit pure wanhoop daar wat koopt.
o jee........velen zullen het niet waarderen deze post
ik hoef gelukkig daar mijn pillen niet te halen omdat ik mag meedenken wat ik nodig heb!

----------


## sietske763

ps,
als mensen deze post niet waarderen en anders denken; laten we elkaar met respect behandelen, omdat ieder mens een mening mag zeggen.

----------


## dotito

Ik heb eigenlijk totaal geen ervaring met iets te kopen via internet,en spreek me eerlijk gezegd ook niet aan op deze manier.Als ik kalmerings/slaapmedicatie nodig heb, krijg ik het ook van mijn neuroloog indien nodig omdat ik chronische epilepsie patient ben.

----------

